# Applied to the CFNRCC: What to expect?



## Mohamed_92 (29 Apr 2012)

Hey everyone! 

My name is Mohamed and I am 19 years old. I was born in Egypt but I was raised here for most of my life (I immigrated when I was 3 y/o with my family). I finished my first year in general science at Queen's University in Kingston, ON and currently in my second year of studies at the University of Toronto pursuing a double major in Psychology and French. I DEFINITELY want to complete my double major (just in case anything happens and I cannot carry out my dream job). My current dream job is to be a pilot for the Canadian Forces. I currently speak fluent english and arabic (As well as read and write) and hopefully with my major in french I will be able to claim myself as a trilingual citizen.  I was a karate instructor for four years for Northern Karate Schools under the "Markham" branch (www.northernkarate.com -> Markham) and I earned my second degree black belt. I go to the gym and swim daily to keep my body in good shape. 

Now, enough about my life story... my question is this:

What should I expect in response to my application that I sent to the CFNRCC? Based on this brief summary of who I am, do you think that I will have a chance to serve for the Canadian Forces? What are the "hidden" requirements to become a pilot for the Canadian Forces? I.E: Are there any requirements that any of you know off the top of your head other than what is listed on the main website for the CF pilot requirements?

I have to wait three business days before I can see the required documents so I'm currently worrying over nothing really... but yea, I think you may understand where I'm coming from (and if you don't: I'm nervous).

Anyways, my apologies if you were bored while you were reading this, I just need some "reassurance" I guess.

Peace


----------



## dimsum (29 Apr 2012)

You'll find tons of information about Pilot recruiting using the search function.  Needless to say it's a highly-competitive trade and no one on here can tell you definitively (or even have a good guess) at your chances of being accepted or not.


----------



## aesop081 (29 Apr 2012)

Mohamed_92 said:
			
		

> Based on this brief summary of who I am, do you think that I will have a chance to serve for the Canadian Forces?



You have the exact same chances as everyone else.


----------



## The_Falcon (29 Apr 2012)

> my question is this:
> 
> What should I expect in response to my application that I sent to the CFNRCC? Based on this brief summary of who I am, do you think that I will have a chance to serve for the Canadian Forces?



What people here think is irrelevant.  What ever MCC you eventually get assigned, and the CFRG selection board for pilot are the ones whose opinions matter.



> What are the "hidden" requirements to become a pilot for the Canadian Forces? I.E: Are there any requirements that any of you know off the top of your head other than what is listed on the main website for the CF pilot requirements?



There are no hidden requirements.  Whatever is stated on forces.ca, are the requirements for that particular trade.  

If you need "reassurance" from anonymous, faceless total strangers on the internet well.... :dunno:


----------



## Mohamed_92 (29 Apr 2012)

Dimsum said:
			
		

> You'll find tons of information about Pilot recruiting using the search function.  Needless to say it's a highly-competitive trade and no one on here can tell you definitively (or even have a good guess) at your chances of being accepted or not.



I assumed this would be the typical response. 



			
				CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> You have the exact same chances as everyone else.



I understand that.



			
				Hatchet Man said:
			
		

> What people here think is irrelevant.  What ever MCC you eventually get assigned, and the CFRG selection board for pilot are the ones whose opinions matter.
> 
> 
> There are no hidden requirements.  Whatever is stated on forces.ca, are the requirements for that particular trade.
> ...



Considering I will be communicating with a total stranger via email for the first couple of months with nothing but a name to refer to (regarding my application with forces...)... yea, you see the point I'm trying to make...

Advice is advice in my eyes. You don't have to have a seal with "forces.ca" on to give advice.

Anyways, thanks for your response.


----------



## The_Falcon (29 Apr 2012)

Mohamed_92 said:
			
		

> Considering I will be communicating with a total stranger via email for the first couple of months with nothing but a name to refer to (regarding my application with forces...)... yea, you see the point I'm trying to make...


You seriously thinking communicating with strangers on an anonymous forum, and the strangers at North Bay are the same thing? That total stranger in North Bay will actually have access to your file and personal information, and have all the current and most up to date information regarding the selection/recruiting process.  The people here can't/won't be doing that. 

 :


----------



## Zoomie (29 Apr 2012)

First step - be in your last year of University.  Once you are there, then it is time to start paperwork.


----------



## Mohamed_92 (29 Apr 2012)

Zoomie said:
			
		

> First step - be in your last year of University.  Once you are there, then it is time to start paperwork.



Yea. This is exactly what I was planning to do anyways. I mean, worst case scenario when I graduate with my degree is to apply for a commerical pilot position with Air Canada. I can at least work in a field I enjoy while my CF application is processing.

Thanks for the advice. Definitely sticking to it.


----------



## matthew1786 (29 Apr 2012)

If you will have more than 18 months left to graduate until obtaining your degree as of April 1st 2013 than you qualify for ROTP and you can try applying that way. if this is the case, I highly suggest you do so this way. If not, you have other options and speaking to a recruiter about them would be most helpful.

Although not a hidden requirement, the one that usually gets people is their vision. Most people that don't meet the "near perfect" vision requirements have to live with the fact that their dream is yanked from there and there is most likely nothing that they can do.  All information regarding health standards can be found here; take a look at Annex E.


----------



## dimsum (29 Apr 2012)

Mohamed_92 said:
			
		

> Yea. This is exactly what I was planning to do anyways. I mean, worst case scenario when I graduate with my degree is to apply for a commerical pilot position with Air Canada. I can at least work in a field I enjoy while my CF application is processing.
> 
> Thanks for the advice. Definitely sticking to it.



Bit of a thread derail, but flying for AC is definitely NOT a "worst case scenario" or even a Plan B.  I have classmates from uni who graduated in 2004, worked in middle of nowhere Canada and finally got onto AC last year, and they are the lucky ones.  My bit of (unsolicited) advice; definitely finish university and apply to the CF, but pick a more realistic Plan B than Air Canada.


----------



## Trick (30 Apr 2012)

I'm a little confused- did you apply as DEO or ROTP? I'm not sure you're eligible as a DEO. As was suggested, ROTP would be your option I think.

As for that to expect from the CFNRCC: Right now, long wait times for processing as they're backlogged (but apparently getting some help with that this week?). Also, as was stated, they are anonymous strangers for the most part. Some may not be overly enthused about you and your dream job and your million questions. Some however can be very helpful and seem eager to talk your ear off. If you're trying to get answers that one just isn't really giving you, just try again in a few days and see. But especially at this stage, my advice would be that patience is golden... you are just a number at this point really. Don't forget you can always go down to the local RC with your questions, they just won't have your file yet.


----------

